# What is Dragon's Blood!?



## NYEric (May 31, 2018)

Although it's not a miracle product, these photos show the new growth from areas that were damaged by rot and which would have killed the rest of the plant if this treatment was not used. The product is the unadulterated sap from the croton lechleri plant. Look up the research if you're interested. I distribute this for a South America producer. 







Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2018)

By the way, it also repairs and helps the healing of animal tissues. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2018)

im running out!!!


----------



## karategirl73 (May 31, 2018)

I would love to get some more too if you have it! It really is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 31, 2018)

I prefer Unicorn Blood...


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2018)

Photos don't lie. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2018)

when can we get more?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2018)

karategirl73 said:


> I would love to get some more too if you have it! It really is amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ozpaph said:


> when can we get more?



It's available now. Send me PM's.


----------



## abax (Jun 2, 2018)

Great stuff and I always keep a couple of bottles on hand. It works on
poison ivy rashes as well as clearing up rot...human or plant!


----------



## xiphius (Jun 7, 2018)

How do you use dragon's blood? Do you just smear it, undiluted, around the area where the lesions are? Both sides of the leaf is accessible, or just one side?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2018)

A drop or 2 on the affected area, try to keep the area dryish. Both sides? Why not?


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 8, 2018)

This stuff really does work! It's quite remarkable.


----------



## xiphius (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks! I ordered some to try out on a philippinense that has some worrisome spots (nothing too bad, but they are spreading a bit). I figure with all of the rave recommendations this stuff gets around here, it's worth a shot .


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2018)

OK.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2018)

OK. I am on the last dozen bottles of the stuff and may stop selling the product. I believe that there will be another source via eBay. However, eBay is worldwide and there is no controlling the demand; so if you will get able to get it from them is not certain. In other words, if you want some buy it soon!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello Eric, hope you remember my order. would love 2 bottles so that I can keep them stocked up.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2018)

OK, Let me check the shipping cost to Bangalore again and I will PM you.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 7, 2018)

shelf life?


----------



## xiphius (Jul 9, 2018)

There are also sellers of it on Amazon. Just make sure you read the labels and get one that is 100%, or undiluted, Croton lechleri sap.


----------

